

Ask HN: Sparrow for Google Docs? - hansy

I was wondering if anyone uses a native Mac app for opening and editing Google Docs similar to what Sparrow is for email?<p>I know there's Memeo, but that seems a little overkill and bloaty for my purposes.
======
michael_fine
Now I just use Google Drive and open it in TextEdit or Pages.

